
Show HN: TinyMCE + Evernote + RegEx Search - tejas1mehta
http://www.managify.org/
======
rajanalwan
I like the way the notes are organized. Simple, clean, and efficient. But, I
do not want to go online every time I want to use this...needs to be available
offline as well.

------
drvortex
Does not run offline. Need notes app to work in offline conditions.

Take a cue from Onenote/Evernote/Keep. A notes application MUST run even in
shady/non existent internet connection.

